# Brand New Black Warrior Smoker Custom Build



## comer4tide (Mar 26, 2019)

Id like for you guys to meet the newest addition to our lineup. The guys at Black Warrior Smokers knocked this one out of the park. If your in need or ever thought about a stick burner competition/recreational/make your neighbors jealous cooker these guys can do it. This is my 2nd one from them! 

This build I needed more space, like as much space as they could possibly do. So, this is what we did. A 72inch barrel that is 48inches in diameter RF. 3 true racks and made out of pure American 1/4 inch rolled steel. Also did a warming box that can hold 4 catering sized aluminum pans. Because of the size of the cooking chamber we decided to wrap the firebox in 1/2inch American steel and the plate between the firebox and barrel is 1/2 inch. 

She may be a big girl but dont let that fool you, it dont take alot to get her warmed up and once she is warm, shes ready for the long haul. Despite the size, once its warm it really slows down on needing wood. One thing about Black Warrior Smokers is their ease of cooking and holding temps. This girl will peg whatever temp you want and will stay there, ACROSS THE ENTIRE COOKING SURFACE, for as long as you want. The biggest difference I have had between one side and the other is 5 degrees and that was with her loaded with 40, 10 pound butts in the chamber, and another 10 in the warming box, plus a few big sticks of bologna thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 26, 2019)

And then jealousy set in.  Enjoy the new misstress, she's a beauty!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 26, 2019)

Man, that is one BODACIOUS smoker.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 26, 2019)

Man, that is one BODACIOUS smoker.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks grate (yeah, the pun was intended.). Look forward to some food pictures after she's broken in.


----------



## Dantij (Mar 31, 2019)

Umm...holy smokes!  Looks awesome.


----------

